# Glow in the Dark Mica?



## snappyllama (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I've seen glow in the dark mica for sale. I'm guessing such mica was used to make what looks like M&P (below).  I wonder if anyone has ever tried CP with a light reactive mica?  I've got a question into a supplier for it... but know I'll get the straight truth from y'all.

I was thinking of one day trying to make translucent CP with glow in the dark mica (figure translucent would let light shine through to better 'charge' it).  Or maybe a groovy mica swirl...


----------



## Jstar (Sep 25, 2014)

First, I would think that wouldn't be skin safe..glow in the dark pigments/particles contain phosphorous, and possibly photochromic powders..

They are mainly used in resins and plastics or other crafts that aren't directly applied on skin, like soap would be.

That image is most likely resin and not MP...unless you got that image from a soap site? If so, can you give a linky?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 25, 2014)

I received an e-mail from BB re Radiant Plum Mica - "*Radiant Plum *- This powdered oil based color is approved for soaps and lotions. Unlike some neon colors on the marketplace, it is FDA approved for skincare and soap products. As a fun little twist, it does glow under a black neon light. This colorant is not approved for eye make up or lip products.'  *INCI:* Bis(Glycidoxyphenyl)propane / Bisaminomethylnorbornane copolymer, Aluminum Hydroxide, Violet 2 Ext, Red 28".


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 25, 2014)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1b34/

I found some pigment at brambleberry:  Tutorial: Take Me To Your Leader Soap - Soap Queen

Thanks Cindy!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 25, 2014)

TKB has Florescent  colorants that are safe for soaps.  They will glow under black light.  I have some but haven't tested it yet.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's the two suppliers I found:

http://www.newyorksoapmakingsupplies.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=62&product_id=238

http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=79


----------



## Jstar (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the links..

About the first glow in the dark item Snappy posted..I checked the ingredients and it includes copper chloride, which can be toxic..I wouldn't use that if I had to but that's just me  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper%28II%29_chloride

Having said that ,there is a difference in 'black light reflective' particles.. they don't absorb into the skin like the glow in the dark particles. {among other things I am a retired tattoo artist..and the 'blacklight' tattoo ink came on the scene just before I stepped away from that area of my life}

I too asked about the ingredients from TKB..waiting to hear back.

I'd love to make some glowing soap for Halloween, but only if it can be proven safe for skin


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 25, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Thanks for the links..
> 
> About the first glow in the dark item Snappy posted..I checked the ingredients and it includes copper chloride, which can be toxic..I wouldn't use that if I had to but that's just me
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link on copper chloride!  I'll definitely read up on that. I did hear back from New York soap; they did say their mica works in CP.  

I would love to make glowing soap... but not at the expense of safety.


----------



## Jstar (Sep 25, 2014)

Cool  Did they by any chance give you the ingredients listed? I've never done business with them, and due to my background in tattooing, I'm just leery I guess about ingredients that touches skin...better safe than sorry I say 

I'll post back what I hear from TKB


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 25, 2014)

I have some of the neon powder from WSP and it glows under a black light.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 25, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Cool  Did they by any chance give you the ingredients listed? I've never done business with them, and due to my background in tattooing, I'm just leery I guess about ingredients that touches skin...better safe than sorry I say
> 
> I'll post back what I hear from TKB



I've asked them and will post when I hear back.


----------



## Jstar (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been using TKB's glow in the dark powder for several years. The ingredient is Luminescent Zinc Sulfide and it does have a "copper activator" in it. http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfCFR/CFRSearch.cfm?fr=73.2995

I noticed in the Wikipedia article it stated copper chloride emits a blue-green light. The GID powder from TKB emits a yellow glow. I don't know if this helps you.


----------



## Jstar (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes, copper chloride will emit blue/green light...you can actually see it burns that color too if you toss a bit of it into an open flame. Its used in fireworks as well.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 25, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I've been using TKB's glow in the dark powder for several years. The ingredient is Luminescent Zinc Sulfide and it does have a "copper activator" in it. CFR - Code of Federal Regulations Title 21
> 
> I noticed in the Wikipedia article it stated copper chloride emits a blue-green light. The GID powder from TKB emits a yellow glow. I don't know if this helps you.



Thanks Hazel, I think I'll include some in my next order to experiment.  I still have some M&P base to use up. It could be ready for my ghouls in time for Halloween.

Alrighty, New York Soap Making Supplies got back with me on their mica:

Product Name: Glow Powder
INCI CI Number CAS Percentage
Zinc Sulfide, Copper Doped n/a Proprietary 75%

A quick search turned up that FDA has ruled that it is only safe for limited exposure (e.g. Halloween make-up if not used near eye, nail polish as it is not directly on skin): http://www.fda.gov/OHRMS/DOCKETS/98fr/cf0054.pdf

I think I'll skip this one for soap... It looks like TKB is the safer option!


----------



## Jstar (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeepers..I was checking the link Hazel gave, and this paragraph gives me pause:

--------------
(b) _Specifications._ Luminescent zinc  sulfide shall conform to the following specifications and shall be free  from impurities *other than those named* to the extent that such  impurities may be avoided by good manufacturing practice:
  Zinc sulfide, not less than 99.8 percent. 
Copper, 100+/-5 parts per million. 
*Lead*, not more than 20 parts per million. 
*Arsenic*, not more than 3 parts per million. 
*Mercury*, not more than 1 part per million. 
Cadmium, not more than 15 parts per million.
 (c) _Uses and restrictions._  The color additive luminescent  zinc sulfide may be safely used for coloring externally applied facial  makeup preparations and nail polish included under 720.4(c)(7)(ix) and  (c)(8)(v) of this chapter, respectively, to the following restrictions:
 (1) The amount of luminescent zinc sulfide in facial makeup  preparations shall not exceed 10 percent by weight of the final product.
 (2) Facial makeup preparations containing luminescent zinc sulfide  are intended for use only on limited, infrequent occasions, e.g.,  Halloween, and *not for regular or daily use*.
-----------------------


I know at least 3 of those ingredients are deadly...holy cow...


I know people use stuff and have had no issues, and these are in small amounts.. but that scares the bejeebers out of me..I think I'll stick to spooky soaps and they'll just have to not glow


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 26, 2014)

Yikes.  I want to make scary-looking soap - not scary-acting soap.  Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2014)

I look at it this way - 20 parts per million is .002%, 3 parts per million is .0003% and 1 part per million is .0001%. So, there is the possibility that .0024% of 2 or 3 grams out of 113 g up to 170 g may have these as impurities in the soap. Using the highest amount of 3 grams, means there could be .000072 g in the soap bar. Using the lower amount of soap (113 g), means these impurities (if they are in the mica) would make up 1,569,444 of the content of the soap. I'm sorry but I don't remember how to figure out percentage of that amount. It's true. If you don't use basic math skills, you lose them. Someone please correct me if my calculations are wrong.

You may consider me blasé. I just don't view the possibility the mica may have these impurities as something to be fearful of based upon the miniscule amount in a rinse off product. However, I do understand your concern since I think most of us (I won't say all) became interested in making soap and body products to reduce exposure to some types of chemicals.


----------



## bodybym (Sep 26, 2014)

I have used the glow powder from TKB for soaps - it makes the soap opaque, but doesn't change the color. It makes fun Halloween soaps!


----------



## marilynmac (Sep 26, 2014)

It looks like all synthetic colors have this regulation regarding the maximum amount of lead, arsenic, mercury, and cadmium allowed in the product.  




Jstar said:


> (b) _Specifications._ Luminescent zinc  sulfide shall conform to the following specifications and shall be free  from impurities *other than those named* to the extent that such  impurities may be avoided by good manufacturing practice:
> Zinc sulfide, not less than 99.8 percent.
> Copper, 100+/-5 parts per million.
> *Lead*, not more than 20 parts per million.
> ...


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 26, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I look at it this way - 20 parts per million is .002%, 3 parts per million is .0003% and 1 part per million is .0001%. So, there is the possibility that .0024% of 2 or 3 grams out of 113 g up to 170 g may have these as impurities in the soap. Using the highest amount of 3 grams, means there could be .000072 g in the soap bar. Using the lower amount of soap (113 g), means these impurities (if they are in the mica) would make up 1,569,444 of the content of the soap. I'm sorry but I don't remember how to figure out percentage of that amount. It's true. If you don't use basic math skills, you lose them. Someone please correct me if my calculations are wrong.
> 
> You may consider me blasé. I just don't view the possibility the mica may have these impurities as something to be fearful of based upon the miniscule amount in a rinse off product. However, I do understand your concern since I think most of us (I won't say all) became interested in making soap and body products to reduce exposure to some types of chemicals.




That is true - the quantities of impurities are negligible if they existed at all. The soap would only be used during Halloween.  My kids are plenty old enough to handle not eating it.  Some days I do worry about the college-aged one...

I think I'll try it out.  I *really* wanted to try it out.  The black-light responsive fluorescent colorants look like fun, but I don't often host raves and am fresh out of black lights in the bathroom.  

I've mainly gotten into soaping looking for a creative outlet and to make a superior product than one I can buy at the store.  Chemicals themselves don't scare me so long as they are considered safe - we are all made of star stuff after all...

Thanks everyone for all your input.   I'm learning so much from you all!


----------



## aprilprichard (Oct 21, 2014)

TKB lists this product as "glow powder", not mica. So how do you list on label/ingredients?  As glow powder?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making Forum App....love this app!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 21, 2014)

aprilprichard said:


> TKB lists this product as "glow powder", not mica. So how do you list on label/ingredients?  As glow powder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making Forum App....love this app!



I initially was looking at a different vendor that listed it as mica but was lucky enough to get a sample of the TKB powder.  

As for labeling, I'm sorry I haven't a clue as I'm just a hobbyist.  I wouldn't think you have to specify anything for colorants above what you would normally say, but please don't take my word for it.


----------



## aprilprichard (Oct 21, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> I initially was looking at a different vendor that listed it as mica but was lucky enough to get a sample of the TKB powder.
> 
> 
> 
> As for labeling, I'm sorry I haven't a clue as I'm just a hobbyist.  I wouldn't think you have to specify anything for colorants above what you would normally say, but please don't take my word for it.




Thanks for your reply!



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making Forum App....love this app!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2014)

You would use Luminescent Zinc Sulfide on the label if you're using the Nite Glow Powder from TKB.


----------



## aprilprichard (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you, Hazel!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making Forum App....love this app!


----------



## katemz (Jan 28, 2021)

Jstar said:


> First, I would think that wouldn't be skin safe..glow in the dark pigments/particles contain phosphorous, and possibly photochromic powders..
> 
> They are mainly used in resins and plastics or other crafts that aren't directly applied on skin, like soap would be.
> 
> That image is most likely resin and not MP...unless you got that image from a soap site? If so, can you give a linky?




Mad micas and nurture soap have it for soap it's hard to buy always sold out


----------



## GemstonePony (Jan 28, 2021)

katemz said:


> Mad micas and nurture soap have it for soap it's hard to buy always sold out


Glow-in-the-dark pigment in soap has ceased to be a highly questionable phenomenon. While it's not the most natural colorant, those of us who happily use lab Micas and other man-made colorants might add it to our soaps, and those who prefer all-natural clays and pigments might not. No (overt) judgement either way. I happen to love the stuff.


----------

